# Proposed DOW change



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

So most changes i can at least kinda see their point and may somewhat agree. But the proposed change to make it mandatory to have a fur takers permit to kill a coyote is, in my opinion, ridiculous and only going to make the already big problem even bigger.
They cant be that nieve that they think it will increase license and permit sales that much that they are willing to make this happen....can they ?
I don't have a degree in biology or wildlife management nor did i stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night but having a closed season on coyotes is not a good idea.

Thoughts ?


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

i havent read the proposals but does it say there is going to be a closed season or that you just need to have a fur takers permit to pursue them?


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

This sums it up pretty well. 

http://outdoorswithfrischkorn.blogspot.com/2020/01/ohios-plan-requiring-coyote-hunters-to.html


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It’s ridiculous.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Don't know if you've noticed but the new governor is all about money


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Don't know if you guys have heard this but I've had people tell me if you have Bobcats around the coyotes won't be that's BS because I had Bobcats and coyotes on my trail cameras


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ask the cpd police officer that just got bit buy a coyote how he feels....


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

What coyote, I haven't seen any, oh, that one over there, he was dead when I found him... Only picture takers need that permit.. Kill em allll..


----------



## Im2spooky (Apr 15, 2014)

Coyote pelts are only fur quality a few months out of the year so why should I need one to kill a coyote the other months if I'm not getting worthy fur. This is dumb I would only shoot a coyote to eliminate this nuisance from the state not to take its fur or eat it.this will only cause an Increase in population like we are with turkeys. 24 dollars for a Turkey tag when I can buy 2 at Walmart ready to eat. No thanks, few people Turkey hunt due to this RIP off.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Jim white said:


> Don't know if you've noticed but the new governor is all about money


DeWine didn't propose these changes, the DOW did with a nod and a wink from the Ohio State Trappers Association. I had never heard of this Frischkorn guy before, but he seems pretty dialed in! And it's true, the number of trapping licenses sold each season is dropping like a rock! I used to know quite a few guys who trapped. None do anymore. There's just not enough money in it for the effort! 

Coyote's are nothing but a nuisance species, like feral hogs, and should be declared as such!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> DeWine didn't propose these changes, the DOW did with a nod and a wink from the Ohio State Trappers Association. I had never heard of this Frischkorn guy before, but he seems pretty dialed in! And it's true, the number of trapping licenses sold each season is dropping like a rock! I used to know quite a few guys who trapped. None do anymore. There's just not enough money in it for the effort!
> 
> Coyote's are nothing but a nuisance species, like feral hogs, and should be declared as such!


I agree totally. 
Just a money grab and a way to prop up trapper numbers. 
Even trappers aren’t trapping with fur way down like it is


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> *I had never heard of this Frischkorn guy before*, but he seems pretty dialed in! And it's true, the number of trapping licenses sold each season is dropping like a rock! I used to know quite a few guys who trapped. None do anymore. There's just not enough money in it for the effort!
> 
> Coyote's are nothing but a nuisance species, like feral hogs, and should be declared as such!


He used to be the Outdoors Writer for the News Herald Newspaper.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

For one thing, there is no such thing in Ohio as a trapping license! It’s called a fur takers permit for the harvesting of fur bearing animals. Fox hunters, trappers, **** hunters ect. all are required to purchase one. A coyote is a fur bearing animal so why should trappers be the only ones required to purchase it in order to pursue them? Groundhogs are a pest yet I don’t hear anyone complaining about being required to have a hunting license to hunt them. I honestly believe (part) of the reason for the permit is for the people who use the “I’m coyote hunting/trapping” line when doing something they aren’t supposed to be doing. Example: setting traps all over without a fur takers permit saying they are coyote trapping. Which is technically legal as all you currently are required to trap coyote is a hunting license. **** can be a real nuisance but it is illegal to kill one outside of season without a nuisance permit or in season without a fur takers permit.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

The state has it ass backwards! They should be paying hunters/trappers a bounty on each dead coyote. So when your out shooting groundhogs in a hay field the first week of June and Mr. Coyote comes by with a fawn in its mouth, you're gonna let him walk? I don't think so!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

So you're saying the governor of this state doesn't have nothing to do with the ODNR LOL


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Just kill em where they stand . Don't bother even picking them up for a picture . Ohio coyote pelts aren't worth enough to pursue them for profit . If you put out the effort to kill big numbers you'll still come out in the hole . 

I also think killing one or two yotes a year doesn't amount to much . 

Face it , coyotes are smart and Wiley . They live everywhere . Kill em when you see em no matter if you have the proper permit . But just killing one isn't much of a gain .


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I used to be a Trapper, to many moons ago. When the fur trade was opened to the Russians, the price of fur took a nosedive and never recovered. My brother and I actually made more money than both of our jobs combined. We both had good jobs. When Red fox pelts brought $100. Grey fox $98. Muskrats $5.00 to $8.00 Big money was worth it. After the whole fur takers deal, screw that. There isn't enough money to even pay for the gas. And now this!!? Some people need to pull their heads out of their ass. I don't hunt anymore, but I do support the cause. I haven't a clue why the Fur Association would go along with this?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Hopefully people will do the right thing and continue to kill coyotes whenever they have a chance. Every dead coyote conserves game animals. Sometimes our lawmakers don’t have our best interest in mind, that’s when we need to take the law into our own hands as sportsmen and conservationist’s. It’s unfortunate and disappointing that the DOW would allow this to happen.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Jim white said:


> Don't know if you've noticed but the new governor is all about money


The old one wasn't?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

If I set a trap I should have a permit and be certified to do so.
If I hunt I should have a license and be certified to do so. Never needed a fur takers permit to hunt a groundhog, and they (coyotes/groundhogs) have about the same regulations in seasons and bag limits. All other fur bearers have seasons and bag limits.
Can a **** be hunted without a fur takers permit? ( i’m not a **** hunter so I don’t know offhand)
The coyote thing is what I don’t get and must either be a, money thing or Ohio’s way to curb these coyote contests or as a way to curb poaching? Those would be the only reasons I see that could remotely make any,barely any,sense of the proposal.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I believe they should focus on bigger issues. Chronic waste disease among others that have an impact on the population. Along with agricultural runoff.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL
I promise you that coyotes kill thousands upon thousands more deer then CWD ever will.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

They are joking right?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

squid_1 said:


> They are joking right?


Come on! Look who we're talking about. 


fastwater said:


> You did a great job on it Harry!!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

This quote was stuck in my reply. Had to go somewhere. Kept popping up.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

use the 3s system when a coyote is spotted, shoot, scoot and shutup


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

CHOOTEM LIZBITH


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Jim white said:


> So you're saying the governor of this state doesn't have nothing to do with the ODNR LOL


That's nowhere near what I said and you know it.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Wow! I think I have a Governor's convention to attend. Just sayin'. Coyotes been trollin' my neighborhood. And I heard about a mass shooting, involving several coyotes. The DOW,and the Governor are Assuming, these critters are heavily armed.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Maybe they (DOW) meant cougars!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jim white said:


> Don't know if you guys have heard this but I've had people tell me if you have Bobcats around the coyotes won't be that's BS because I had Bobcats and coyotes on my trail cameras


That's not true my cousin has both on the same trail camera


----------



## 74476 (Aug 6, 2017)

ODNR had always been about the money. Like one comment said..shoot em and let em lay. They're no fun to skin anyway.


----------



## Black swamp hunter79 (Jan 28, 2020)

I think they should leave it be. Less people will hunt them if you start charging more to hunt.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

"...It was coming right at me!!!..."


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

I used to trap back in the 1970s about every 10 years or so I get the itch and trap a little , I buy a trapping permit every year just as I buy a waterfowl stamp not because I hunt ducks but the $ supports conservation and in the case of the furtaker permit helps the DOW fund there programs. Hunter numbers are trending down so it's my way of doing my part to promote the DOW . I think in general they've done a great job we live in the good old days game numbers are at record numbers the state is trying to get us as much public land as possible . (AEP) Perfect no but we as sportsmen are spoiled with how good we have it today.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

moosejohn said:


> I used to trap back in the 1970s about every 10 years or so I get the itch and trap a little , I buy a trapping permit every year just as I buy a waterfowl stamp not because I hunt ducks but the $ supports conservation and in the case of the furtaker permit helps the DOW fund there programs. Hunter numbers are trending down so it's my way of doing my part to promote the DOW . I think in general they've done a great job we live in the good old days game numbers are at record numbers the state is trying to get us as much public land as possible . (AEP) Perfect no but we as sportsmen are spoiled with how good we have it today.


Well said


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I have to agree with moosejohn. Only because we can't do anything about it anyway.
As far as bying tags i won't use.....no way. I already contribute to our wildlife via the license option and i purchase their by-monthly magazine every year.
For the life of me, i just can't see their reasoning. Coyotes are a definite drain on our game animals and some livestock and pets. 
I truely don't see a redeemable quality to these varments.
If one were to ask a 1000 folks in the know (hunters, fishers, and outdoors type folks) what they think of this perposal, most if not all would surely be against it.
I think they should be paying hunters to kill them.


----------



## Conny Predator (Aug 11, 2014)

Ohioans are encouraged to provide comments on the proposed rule changes and may do so in person or online. In-person comments can be submitted during the weeklong open house period from March 2-6, 2020, at any Division of Wildlife district office. Online submissions can be made at wildohio.gov beginning Feb. 21, 2020.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Conny Predator said:


> Ohioans are encouraged to provide comments on the proposed rule changes and may do so in person or online. In-person comments can be submitted during the weeklong open house period from March 2-6, 2020, at any Division of Wildlife district office. Online submissions can be made at wildohio.gov beginning Feb. 21, 2020.


Well said and welcome to OGF Conny


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

This has to be written up by Peta infused idiots that has migrated into Deswine administration! Killem all them devil dogs or you wont have much wildlife left!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The State of Ohio needs to address its coyote problem the way Florida addreses its wild pig problem Anyone in the country can come hunt them without a hunting license . 365 days a year 24/7 Kill em all Take em home and eat them. Let them lay Dont care Just kill em


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Take em home and eat them.


 Coyotes ? 
I'd prefer not to have a hoard of non-licensed non-residents hunting in Ohio.
The difference in hogs and coyotes is--- coyotes are everywhere and no one needs to travel to hunt them,but if someone wants to hunt pigs they might have to look elsewhere and be drawn to the no license requirement.
I can't see hunters traveling to Ohio just to hunt coyote license or no license (Imo)
I think Wiley Coyote is here to stay in good numbers regardless of what Odnr does
Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I wasnt meaning it as a tourist destination Just that anyone could shoot one 365-24/7
The eat them was for the pigs Not that hungry to eat some stringy coyote


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

DeathFromAbove said:


> The eat them was for the pigs


 I was joking about eating coyotes 
My point was that opening the season for anyone to shoot coyotes 24/7 even without a license just isn't going to put enough pressure on coyotes to reduce the population.
Imo trapping is the only way to control them significantly and unless we come up with a method to dramatically increase fur prices we aren't going to increase the number of people trapping them.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I spend hundreds of dollars buying license's and tag's every year in Ohio, I don't think that the state needs any more of my money. Coyotes have no value as a wild game animal, they are a nuisance animal. Coyotes are not a native species and they put undue pressure on the population's of many game and non-game species. They also kill livestock and domestic animals. They should be killed 24/7/365 with out regulation.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Muddy said:


> They should be killed 24/7/365 with out regulation.


 Just Leave it the way it is- hunting license but no fur takers/ trapping license, I still think if your out hunting you should at least have a hunting license.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

DOW wipes out the deer herd per the OFB and Nationwide Insurance. THen, revenue drops like a rock. They've been reeling ever since. This is nothing more than a money grab. I think they need to reach out to their constituents, the aforementioned Ohio Farm Bureau and Nationwide to write them a bigger check!!!!!!!!!! 

Let's not forget, Mike Tonkovich, head of the deer program, was quoted as saying, "hunters are dumb". So, they think they can tax us (jack up prices) for their lack of conservation.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I see everyone has their foil hats on....


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

garhtr said:


> Just Leave it the way it is- hunting license but no fur takers/ trapping license, I still think if your out hunting you should at least have a hunting license.


Yes, I agree that a hunting license should be required. I didn’t specify that in my rant. I get fired up over this.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

crittergitter said:


> DOW wipes out the deer herd per the OFB and Nationwide Insurance. THen, revenue drops like a rock. They've been reeling ever since. This is nothing more than a money grab. I think they need to reach out to their constituents, the aforementioned Ohio Farm Bureau and Nationwide to write them a bigger check!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let's not forget, Mike Tonkovich, head of the deer program, was quoted as saying, "hunters are dumb". So, they think they can tax us (jack up prices) for their lack of conservation.


So how exactly did the DOW wipe out the deer herd?


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> So how exactly did the DOW wipe out the deer herd?


I took my youngest son for his hunter safety course in 2010. I'm pretty sure the DOW officer said at that time if you hunted all the different zones in Ohio, you could legally take 18 deer during the 2010 season. A few years of that will wipe out a herd. JMO I think more are taken without being reported with the new Deer check system.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

mike hunt said:


> I took my youngest son for his hunter safety course in 2010. I'm pretty sure the DOW officer said at that time if you hunted all the different zones in Ohio, you could legally take 18 deer during the 2010 season. A few years of that will wipe out a herd. JMO I think more are taken without being reported with the new Deer check system.


I believe 9 is the most a person could harvest. And if you and I harvest 9 deer each it’s us that are wiping out the deer not the DOW. Hunters are the ones doing the hunting not the DOW. Just because you CAN do this or that doesn’t mean that’s what your goal should be. Everyone points their fingers at the DOW but all they do is give us the perimeters to work around. Everyone seems to be complaining about the coyotes but how many people on this thread are actually going out and doing something about it. November through February I hunt/trap them. Nobody else around me is doing it at any real extent. I will NOT shoot one while deer hunting because, well I’m deer hunting. People complain about the deer population yet try to kill as many deer as legally possibly every year. Someone posted on another thread that they basically make jerky and feed what ever they don’t eat to their dog. Are you serious!! I harvest what I eat. 3 person family so usually between my son and I we harvest 1-3 deer. Coyotes are animals just like any others. They must be managed just like any other. People need to stop complaining about them and the DOW without doing their part. I personally love hunting/trapping them. Imo they are some of the smartest and most adaptable animals out there. They are here to stay and will probably still be here well after humans are gone. Ok, rant over.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Conny Predator said:


> Ohioans are encouraged to provide comments on the proposed rule changes and may do so in person or online. In-person comments can be submitted during the weeklong open house period from March 2-6, 2020, at any Division of Wildlife district office. Online submissions can be made at wildohio.gov beginning Feb. 21, 2020.



Get on the band wagon either through your email to the ODNR starting 2-21 or go to the open houses and voice your opinions or do both and be respectful doing it. Or do nothing and they will do what the proposal is. Trust me, if enough people voice objections to this new rule, they won't do it. I saw it work, they will listen. Sit on your a.. and pay the price....


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I believe 9 is the most a person could harvest. And if you and I harvest 9 deer each it’s us that are wiping out the deer not the DOW. Hunters are the ones doing the hunting not the DOW. Just because you CAN do this or that doesn’t mean that’s what your goal should be. Everyone points their fingers at the DOW but all they do is give us the perimeters to work around. Everyone seems to be complaining about the coyotes but how many people on this thread are actually going out and doing something about it. November through February I hunt/trap them. Nobody else around me is doing it at any real extent. I will NOT shoot one while deer hunting because, well I’m deer hunting. People complain about the deer population yet try to kill as many deer as legally possibly every year. Someone posted on another thread that they basically make jerky and feed what ever they don’t eat to their dog. Are you serious!! I harvest what I eat. 3 person family so usually between my son and I we harvest 1-3 deer. Coyotes are animals just like any others. They must be managed just like any other. People need to stop complaining about them and the DOW without doing their part. I personally love hunting/trapping them. Imo they are some of the smartest and most adaptable animals out there. They are here to stay and will probably still be here well after humans are gone. Ok, rant over.


https://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/hunting/pub304_10.pdf

It was 12, it didn't mean everybody had to go out and kill 12, that's where the herd went


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

threeten said:


> If I set a trap I should have a permit and be certified to do so.
> If I hunt I should have a license and be certified to do so. Never needed a fur takers permit to hunt a groundhog, and they (coyotes/groundhogs) have about the same regulations in seasons and bag limits. All other fur bearers have seasons and bag limits.
> Can a **** be hunted without a fur takers permit? ( i’m not a **** hunter so I don’t know offhand)
> The coyote thing is what I don’t get and must either be a, money thing or Ohio’s way to curb these coyote contests or as a way to curb poaching? Those would be the only reasons I see that could remotely make any,barely any,sense of the proposal.


Probably less deer bc it will help the coyote populations (they hope) and that will help the insurance companys.The chronic wasting disease is not taking off like they hoped.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

M.Magis said:


> LOL
> I promise you that coyotes kill thousands upon thousands more deer then CWD ever will.


Yep never heard of that when I was a kid. Why is it only in certain areas? Why was it five miles from me and killed 90% of the deer in one spot? (Weird) Was it an experiment? By putting coyotes on tags it will increase the population (they hope) and the deer population will decline and insurance agencies will be extremely profitable!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

There a link in the ‘coyote’ thread in the lodge section where you can sign the petition too


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

It's not a problem to the state of Ohio. They help manage deer populations because there aren't as many hunters as there used to be! When coyotes get to be a problem (for the state) they will address it. 


DeathFromAbove said:


> The State of Ohio needs to address its coyote problem the way Florida addreses its wild pig problem Anyone in the country can come hunt them without a hunting license . 365 days a year 24/7 Kill em all Take em home and eat them. Let them lay Dont care Just kill em


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Get on the band wagon either through your email to the ODNR starting 2-21 or go to the open houses and voice your opinions or do both and be respectful doing it. Or do nothing and they will do what the proposal is. Trust me, if enough people voice objections to this new rule, they won't do it. I saw it work, they will listen. Sit on your a.. and pay the price....


I agree about voicing your opinion at the open houses and trying to do something about that you feel passionate about.
My opinion that this should never even been considered in the first place...Whats next,once the Asian Carp make it into Erie capitalize on selling a required carp stamp to help them get a species thats out of control back in check by using sportsmen while collecting more of their money ?

And dont believe for one second sportsmen will sit back and do nothing about this issue. 

If you have ever been on a controlled deer hunt in Ohio the only other thing you can shoot on these hunts are coyotes......They go as far as saying shoot em and no need to bring them out of the woods unless you want them..........whats changed ?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I got an email from QDMA with results of a new coyote study today. It’s pretty interesting. Coyote packs







consumed an average of 600 pounds of venison per year in the study.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Everyone seems to be complaining about the coyotes but how many people on this thread are actually going out and doing something about it.


It's not going to matter if you hunt them, trap them or just do nothing in controlling populations. Sure it will make a very small difference in a very small area for a small time but in the grand scheme of things, hunters and trappers aren't killing enough and generally don't have access to a big enough area to really make much of a difference. I'm willing to bet that most coyotes killed are just a matter of chance as opposed to being the target of choice. On one of the farms I hunted there were 2 guys who hunted yotes there off and on, one of the guys killed 13 one year. He liked to hunt where the owner put all his rolled up hay bales. The seeds in the bales attracted mice, the mice attracted coyotes, he'd shoot them at night off of those hay bales. The other guy used to used calls. It didn't matter too much with the pressure because we'd still get plenty of pics on our cameras. I think the biggest problem was no one hunted them on all the surrounding farms and even with these guys their interest would come an go.
Like Morrowtucky Mike says, a lot of guys complain about them but not many people do anything about them. People are to busy with family, jobs, kids and just life in general to put enough pressure on a large enough area, over a big enough area to make much of a difference. Even if you could organize a group of people to pursue them, most would loose interest as soon as the number of yotes got even a little low and the numbers would rebound again.
In the 70's I was stationed in New Mexico. Fur prices were high and there was money to be made. I ran into a couple of guys who trapped and they used the money to pay for college. Plenty of guys would hunt them too, just like here. Coyotes were everywhere still, it didn't seem to matter. Just like here, people used to complain but no one did much about them.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

After reading all your posts, i think the DOW needs to put a sizable bounty on them. 
I realize we cannot eliminate them all, but some steady, bounty driven, hunting and trapping has got to help.
I like the idea of joining several guys in a given area to work together at this.


----------



## Conny Predator (Aug 11, 2014)

It would be interesting to know how many coyotes are shot by 300,000 deer hunters during the archery and gun seasons by chance and how many are taken by those who purchase the 15,000 fur taker permits? My guess would be that the deer hunters kill many times more coyotes than the fur taker permit holders. Our group killed 2 and almost had a 3rd coyote during deer gun seasons only, and only one of us had a fur taker permit. We will have to purchase the permit if this passes or there will be a lot more coyotes left out there to further deplete wildlife populations.


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

https://www.themeateater.com/conservation/wildlife-management/study-eastern-whitetails-thrive-despite-coyote-invasion?utm_source=MeatEater Subscribers&utm_campaign=9cd22215a2-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2020_02_05_08_29&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_e4b2ec63b4-9cd22215a2-67966457&mc_cid=9cd22215a2&mc_eid=4ee5f497bd
If guided by political pressure instead of biology, wildlife managers can end up wasting a lot of money trying to control coyotes with no real benefit.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

karp.20 said:


> https://www.themeateater.com/conservation/wildlife-management/study-eastern-whitetails-thrive-despite-coyote-invasion?utm_source=MeatEater Subscribers&utm_campaign=9cd22215a2-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2020_02_05_08_29&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_e4b2ec63b4-9cd22215a2-67966457&mc_cid=9cd22215a2&mc_eid=4ee5f497bd
> If guided by political pressure instead of biology, wildlife managers can end up wasting a lot of money trying to control coyotes with no real benefit.


Interesting, goes along with different things I've read in the past. Read studies about most coyotes being transient so your not shooting the home bound ones in your area, kill one another one will come to fill it's place; the more you kill the more food for those left then they have a larger litter. Article states “Basically, coyotes mostly leave adult females alone and adult females are the most important cohort of the population when it comes to reproduction,” said the lead author, Eugenia Bragina, now with the Wildlife Conservation Society, which goes along with other studies I've read stating hunters taking does in a season had a greater impact on deer population over coyotes. 
Lot of guys I work with who hunt too are on the must kill all coyote mindset, or one dead coyote just saved countless fawns ; yet they are taking mass deer off their properties during the season and killing one or two yotes yet they think they just saved their entire herd.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> Fur prices were high and there was money to be made.


 Best solution I can see is to buy your Wives and Girlfriends fur coats and get prices back up. 
In the 70s and 80s when fox and **** were commanding top dollar they were tough to find, there were traps everywhere and pickups with dog boxes parked in every pull off **** hunting.
Mr coyote is to smart and his numbers will probably only be controlled by unfortunately the food sources available. 
If you're worried about deer numbers in your area don't shoot those does.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

$diesel$ said:


> i think the DOW needs to put a sizable bounty on them.
> I realize we cannot eliminate them all, but some steady, bounty driven, hunting and trapping has got to help.


I doubt it and who is going to pay for it? Every time the state raises any kind of fee or tries to promote anything new all you hear is it's a money grab. I think some places tried bounties out west in a few states years ago and it didn't work then any more than it would now.
Better get used to it cause coyotes are here to stay.
Like Burnsj5 said leaving those does alone to do their breeding will have more of an impact than killing an occasional coyote will.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Coyotes in Ohio are thriving and growing, but not an invasive species, yet. This Frischkorn guy seams to relish in dead 'yotes". 
A little history is in order.................Europeans in America decimated the predator population in the Midwest. This made people feel safer, but it destroyed the balance in the natural world.
Bears, wolves and big cats have been long gone for over a century. We have had no "natural selection" in prey animals since. The sick and weak survived, and those are the for-bearers of the deer herds and critters we see today.
Coyotes cleanse the eastern woodlands of many unwanted visitors, Canadian geese come to mind.
Hunting participation may be falling, but deer numbers are still causing municipal culling in many towns around Ohio.
Bear numbers are rising, cougars and even wolves may be making their way here. It's happening.
It's not a bad thing. the ODNR has a plan, I'm sure hunters will be part of it. --Tim


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm confused. I know I need a fur takers permit to trap coyotes, but thought you did not need one to hunt them. Which is right?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Star1pup said:


> I'm confused. I know I need a fur takers permit to trap coyotes, but thought you did not need one to hunt them. Which is right?


I believe it’s a proposal of the ODNR to have a fur bearer permit to hunt coyotes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I doubt it and who is going to pay for it? Every time the state raises any kind of fee or tries to promote anything new all you hear is it's a money grab.


When you hear the words “ fully funded “ come out of their mouth RUN! They are reaching for your wallet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Star1pup

Rules&Regs: 
Page 30
Top
#2: Trap coyotes with out a fur taker permit. However, Anyone hunting, trapping, or snaring coyotes must have a valid hunting license .


----------

